# I know the GTO's are out there somewhere!!



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi let me first introduce myself, my name is Mark and I live in Shoreline. I do not have a GTO but I do have an SRT-4 (yes it's a 4 banger that would give you a run for your money!). I was the one that mentioned to get the local boards started, and it seems that we are pretty boring. JK. I would like to see some of you guys show up to the local events, for instance last night there was a big meet at Burger Master with a collection of cars, but what do you know, no GTO's. It is probably because you guys are not looking at other boards....feel free to come check out my forum.....www.srtforums.com and check out the NW forum, and see what we are up too. We are having our annual February drive that was awesome last year and I would like to formally invite you guys to join. The turn out this year should be fantastic, we are expecting at least 30 cars of all different types...Mustangs, STI's, SRT4's, Lancers, and other misc. sport cars. We are doing a raffle also to help out a local charity!! So if you are interested please let me know! We all meet up in Olympia and do the loop which is about 100 some odd miles, but mostly it's a great time to get together and talk the talk! I hope to meet some of you guys in the near future! 

PS... On a side note, I would like to race a GTO if any of your NW guys are interested. Preferabbly a 40 to 100 MPH pull on a very safe stretch on 405. Please PM me if you are interested and I would love to meet up and pull. arty:


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

The PNW is officially deemed lame!!! :cheers


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Which SRT-4*



2tirefire said:


> Hi let me first introduce myself, my name is Mark and I live in Shoreline. I do not have a GTO but I do have an SRT-4 (yes it's a 4 banger that would give you a run for your money!). I was the one that mentioned to get the local boards started, and it seems that we are pretty boring. JK. I would like to see some of you guys show up to the local events, for instance last night there was a big meet at Burger Master with a collection of cars, but what do you know, no GTO's. It is probably because you guys are not looking at other boards....feel free to come check out my forum.....www.srtforums.com and check out the NW forum, and see what we are up too. We are having our annual February drive that was awesome last year and I would like to formally invite you guys to join. The turn out this year should be fantastic, we are expecting at least 30 cars of all different types...Mustangs, STI's, SRT4's, Lancers, and other misc. sport cars. We are doing a raffle also to help out a local charity!! So if you are interested please let me know! We all meet up in Olympia and do the loop which is about 100 some odd miles, but mostly it's a great time to get together and talk the talk! I hope to meet some of you guys in the near future!
> 
> PS... On a side note, I would like to race a GTO if any of your NW guys are interested. Preferabbly a 40 to 100 MPH pull on a very safe stretch on 405. Please PM me if you are interested and I would love to meet up and pull. arty:


Which SRT-4 do you drive?? I know Chrysler has a few with that name; I have only driven the Crossfire version SRT-4, and very skiddish;;toooo short a wheelbase!


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

I hear ya. I have the 4 banger (NEON). SRT-4. I have minor mods, and should be right around 13.8 or a little bit lower in the 1/4 mile with a good launch. I love the GTO, but didn't have enough money to get one, so I went with the 4, and would never trade it for the world. I love the GTO though, everytime I ride in my moms fiances I get jealous.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

dctex99 said:


> Which SRT-4 do you drive?? I know Chrysler has a few with that name; I have only driven the Crossfire version SRT-4, and very skiddish;;toooo short a wheelbase!



The SRT version of the Crossfire is called the SRT-6. It has 330 hp and runs somewhere in the low 13's stock.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.modernracer.com/chryslercrossfiresrt6.html

They are cool. Only comes in Automatic....  

The SRT-4 is a huge deal. 230plus HP for @ 20k. Nice balls. I can't warm up to the interior.


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

Put it this way it's just a regular 13 thousand dollar neon, with 7 thousand dollars or supsension, LSD, and a great turbo motor. Any way you spin it, it's still a NEON. The interior is what you would expect from a 20k car, I think the Viper Ispired seats are the best part about them.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

2tirefire said:


> Put it this way it's just a regular 13 thousand dollar neon, with 7 thousand dollars or supsension, LSD, and a great turbo motor. Any way you spin it, it's still a NEON. The interior is what you would expect from a 20k car, I think the Viper Ispired seats are the best part about them.


True, I agree. It's just too bad they didn't "spread the money" a bit in production. I bought a much slower but nicer IMO MAZDASPEED Protege. SRT kills it but I got a sweet full stereo, sweet interior, wheels, cornering. I was close to buying thr SRT.


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

I looked at the Mazda Speed and was very impressed by the handling capabilities, much tighter of a car in relation to the SRT. The thing I didn't like about it was how small that turbo is! But man does it rev really quick, builds boost very quickly and is a great auto crossing or through the twisties car. The interior is great also. I went with the 4 for the reason of all balls out fastness. With 2 thousand dollars you can make the car put down a good 320 HP maxing out the stock turbo. The only thing that sucks is trying to translate 300+ lbs of tq to the pavement. That's where the GTO shines. RWD!!!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

A guy I know in Houston is getting married and selling this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4528826821&category=31832


----------



## PontiacJack (Feb 7, 2005)

II-Savy said:


> http://www.modernracer.com/chryslercrossfiresrt6.html
> 
> They are cool. Only comes in Automatic....
> 
> The SRT-4 is a huge deal. 230plus HP for @ 20k. Nice balls. I can't warm up to the interior.


Only in automatic because of the mercedes influence. i'm not totally sure but pretty sure they have a transmission from the w170 slk32 AMG for the srt-6. the car would me unmanagable with a 5 speed in there anyways lol


----------

